# Heavy duty mobile base



## curlie jones (Feb 2, 2012)

What is your favorite for heavy stationary tools? I need a base for my table saw that weighs around 360 lbs. I believe one of the big failures in mobile base satisfaction lies in the physics of lifting, or levering it up to move it. If level, many bases might stand to their weight rating, but when you press a pedal to lift the base with the tool, almost half the weight will be on the first wheel unless the base is made to engage two wheels at the same time. Therefore, I believe that a mobile base should be rated for at least 800 lbs to lift a 400 lb table saw. I'd love to spend on $60 and get a base rated for 400 lbs, but yet I feel that disappointment would be inevitable. What is a really good mobile base to move a 400 lb saw?


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Had to make one. Uses 250 pound casters.
Studded x 1/2", hence the aluminum.
Had a couple of store bought Chinese renditions.
They failed in no time; undid themselves.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I had planned to put the cabinet I just built on a mobile base but used swivel casters, then took it off and put it on the mobile base anyway because the casters made it a little higher than I wanted - still too high but that would be a major rework. I'm going to look at something like this for the next cabinet, the toggle clamp only has to raise the cabinet about 1/32" or so to take the weight off the casters - and thinking only put two of them on one side as that shouldn't put the cabinet enough out of level to matter. My buddy built a mobile base for his Unisaw and used door stops https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000CSN1EW/ref=psdc_1069196_t2_B00UYPILDO to stop it from rolling.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The base doesn't have to fold up. You can mount two non swivel casters at the back and two same size locking swivels on the front that lock wheels and swivel both. Use very heavy duty steel L brackets attached to the body of the saw and mount the casters so they sit a bit outboard from the saw's body so you can easily set the castor locks. I'd use 4 or 5 inch casters. 

You might also find a trianglular brace to attach to the saw, and to the top side of the L bracket for extra support. Very strong and if you are careful with drilling and bolting on the L brackets, relative to the floor, it will be level. With locking swivel and and wheel casters, it won't be scooting on you. I like simple.

Possible choice for the brackets that support the casters:
https://www.amazon.com/Heavy-Counte...=1487713187&sr=8-8&keywords=steel++L+brackets

Something like this attached to the top of the L bracket to add extra support and prevent bending of the L bracket. probably available at any big box construction dept.
https://www.amazon.com/Stanley-Nati...l&keywords=construction+triangleb+steel+brace

Total cost will be about $60.


----------



## chiefjd (Nov 1, 2015)

I use a motorcycle jack
has 4 wheels and stears..


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

tomp913 said:


> I had planned to put the cabinet I just built on a mobile base but used swivel casters, then took it off and put it on the mobile base anyway because the casters made it a little higher than I wanted - still too high but that would be a major rework. I'm going to look at something like this for the next cabinet, the toggle clamp only has to raise the cabinet about 1/32" or so to take the weight off the casters - and thinking only put two of them on one side as that shouldn't put the cabinet enough out of level to matter. My buddy built a mobile base for his Unisaw and used door stops https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000CSN1EW/ref=psdc_1069196_t2_B00UYPILDO to stop it from rolling.


Nice idea, Tom.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

@curlie4

You don't say what type of saw you have or, more importantly, what type of base it's mounted on - cabinet or legs. Also, how often do you plan to move it and do you have a restricted area where the saw has to be maneuvered?

As I've said before, I'm not a big fan of equipment, particularly a workbench, mounted on casters because of the slight "wobble" that can sometimes be felt - but that's just me.

I just went out and looked at the arrangement on my Unisaw with 33" fence - I bought the base at the same time as the saw so it's set up to accommodate the cabinet base and then has the outrigger to support the legs at the outer end of the RH table. This base "locks" by screwing a pad onto the top of the side wheels so there is no lifting involved to engage/disengage the casters, the unit is prevented from moving by the wheel being clamped. I believe that this unit was made by HTC, the current base offered by Delta has the lever to raise the unit - but it's located under the side table so I assume that you need to stand beside it, stick your leg underneath and hope you can push the lever down. The one that I have is much easier to operate - just back off the two screws to allow rotation of the two wheels - but it's awkward and not easy to maneuver in a restricted space (but then I think I've only moved it a couple of times in 20+ years).

I agree with @DesertRatTom that the bigger caster is better but that presents another problem - the larger casters move in a larger circle as they rotate about the threaded stem so you need a bracket long enough to accommodate this movement. The problem then is that this bracket sticks out past the machine and presents a trip hazard - or at least a knot on your shin - unless you're able to "hide" it under the machine somehow. I used retractable casters on my workbench - it stores behind the TS, doubling as the outfeed table, but can be moved to the open area of the shop when I'm working on larger projects; I was able to eliminate the trip hazard from the levers by building the workbench with an overhang on each end. I just put a smaller cabinet on a mobile base - the cabinet stores behind another bench and so has to be maneuvered into the open space which is not easy with the fixed/swivel configuration typical of these bases. The lack of maneuverability, and the fact that I kept tripping over the extended levers resulted in the cabinet now being mounted on (4) swivel casters.

Rather than the lever that raises the base to allow the swiveling casters to pivot away and let the unit sit on the feet, I believe a better design would have swivel casters on all four corners and a threaded leveler https://www.amazon.com/Combination-Leg-Equalizer-Set-4/dp/B001DT32PC/ref=pd_sim_328_5?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B001DT32PC&pd_rd_r=954VEY13KMSKSETSW73K&pd_rd_w=n5tUw&pd_rd_wg=xZFG9&psc=1&refRID=954VEY13KMSKSETSW73K or https://www.amazon.com/Heavy-Duty-Leveler-Wide-Foot/dp/B0037MK8XC/ref=pd_sim_469_5?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B0037MK8XC&pd_rd_r=12ETFX2ATGVS6ZM04PQH&pd_rd_w=LWP0P&pd_rd_wg=OI16r&psc=1&refRID=12ETFX2ATGVS6ZM04PQH at each caster. The levelers only need to be screwed down one turn or less to take the load off the casters. - a 5/16" thread only needs 5 ft lbs of torque to lift 800 lbs - and this arrangement has the added advantage that it can be used to level the machine when it's in position.


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

I got these from Rockler for my workbench, and put the threaded levelers in the bottom of each foot because my shop floor is very uneven.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

CharlesWebster said:


> I got these from Rockler for my workbench, and put the threaded levelers in the bottom of each foot because my shop floor is very uneven.


Those are the ones I have under my workbench, they make it very easy to move. I do find that they're easier to actuate if I take some of the weight off them by lifting up on the end of the bench before stepping on the lever.


----------



## curlie jones (Feb 2, 2012)

*heavy duty mobile base*

I recently built a traditional jointer's workbench weighing around 300 lbs and bent two sets of these before giving up on the convenience they afford. "Workbench casters" did not work for me, even with me helping to lift. Too much stress on the first one trying to lift the whole side (almost half the weight). I believe these would live up to stated capacity if you could lift with two at a time (octopus?).


----------



## curlie jones (Feb 2, 2012)

*heavy duty mobile base*

@tomp913
I have a 10" Ridgid contractor's saw that's around 12 years young. Webbed cast iron wings add a bit of weight, and I have added another 35-40 lbs with a router table to the right of the right wing and an outfeed table covering the motor (roughly 16"x44"). I move it around during almost every woodworking session. It has the Ridgid mobile base that does not quite provide enough floor clearance despite several attempts at adjustment. I tried the workbench casters that work with a foot lever on my woodworking bench and bent two sets before giving up. That workbench weighs very close to what my table saw weighs. I built wooden brackets and mounted 4" swivel casters with dual locking action. If I get any movement with frisky planing, I will use wooden door stops under each leg of the workbench to "lock it" to the floor. The table saw should work just fine with locking swivel casters, but I thought I'd survey some opinions to see if something could be purchased easily without putting on my inventor's cap, like I so often do.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I agree, it takes a lot of effort to raise the machine on some of these bases, even if you're picking up on the end to give it a hand. I've often wondered how a set of those sliding discs for moving furniture that you see advertised on TV would work, especially when used with the lever they show being used to pick up the piece of furniture so that the discs can be put into place. Making your own lever - longer is better - and using something like a mover's dolly at each end/side might be one way to look for a solution.

Something on the order of this 8 Wheel Desk And Furniture Mover Set With Jack - School Fix Catalog which has a 1000 lb capacity (and is way cheaper than a mobile base - although you'd have to put it in place and then remove every time after moving the equipment.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

If your saw has angled legs on the base, this might be the right solution. https://www.amazon.com/POWERTEC-172...488215170&sr=8-2&keywords=retractable+casters

I put these on my Delta band saw, which weighs close to 300 lbs. You step on the lever and they lift the saw's base up off the ground for moving, then flip the lever up and the saw sits solidly on the ground. I set the base on a half inch block and flipped the wheels down


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Oops, didn't complete the thought about positioning the fold down casters mentioned above. Put the legs on a half inch base, then flip the casters down and position so the casters just touch the floor. Mark, or better yet, clamp the casters in place, then drill and bolt them into place. Remember these are for a slanted base, but they can also be used on a straight up and down corner of a box. These are OK to move tools around on a flat, solid floor, but I would fold them out of the way onhce the tool was moved. Because th tools sits directly on the floor, it is very stable.


----------

